# ORACLE - Autoincrement funktioniert nicht



## y0dA (3. Okt 2007)

Hi!
Vorweg ich weiß dass es eigentlich eine Oracle Frage ist, leider fehlt hierfür aber wohl ein Forum - vllt. weiß ja trotzdem einer von euch Rat.
Also ich versuche mich gerade daran einen Primärschlüssen einer meiner Tabellen mittels einem Trigger und einer Sequenz automatisch hochzuzählen - leider bekomme ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Error: PL/SQL: ORA-00947: Anzahl der Werte reicht nicht aus
```

Hier meine Tabelle:

```
CREATE TABLE FEATURE_TYPE (
       FT_ID VARCHAR2(25) CONSTRAINT pk_feature_type PRIMARY KEY,
       FT_TYPE CHAR,
       FT_NAME VARCHAR2(50)
);
```

Bei der Durchführung folgendes Statements:

```
INSERT INTO FEATURE_TYPE

                  VALUES ('P', 'COUNTRY');
```

Meine Sequenz:

```
CREATE SEQUENCE FEATURE_TYPE_SEQ
       START WITH 1
       INCREMENT BY 1
       NOMAXVALUE;
```

Und mein Trigger:

```
CREATE TRIGGER FEATURE_TYPE_TRIGGER
       BEFORE INSERT ON FEATURE_TYPE
       FOR EACH ROW
       BEGIN
           SELECT FEATURE_TYPE_SEQ.NEXTVAL INTO :NEW.FT_ID FROM DUAL;
END;
```

Anmerkung: der Primärschlüssel der Tabelle *FEATURE_TYPE* ist in weiterer Folge in einer anderen Tabelle ein Fremdschlüssel (falls das wichtig wäre)


----------



## Guest (3. Okt 2007)

Was kommt bei dem hier?
	
	
	
	





```
INSERT INTO FEATURE_TYPE (FT_TYPE, FT_NAME) VALUES ('P', 'COUNTRY');
```


----------



## y0dA (4. Okt 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was kommt bei dem hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo das war eh die Lösung des Problems - deshalb war der Thread eigentlich eh schon mit "erledigt" gekennzeichnet, trotzdem danke.


----------

